
Ask HN: Best platform for creating an online course? - yonibot
In terms of quality of participant experience, attracting an audience, ease of course creation, and (of course) fair royalty fees.
======
moh_maya
The edX platform is open-source ([https://open.edx.org](https://open.edx.org))
so that could be an option.

Also consider WordPress.

Themes, rather, packages like WPLMS
([http://themes.vibethemes.com/wplms/](http://themes.vibethemes.com/wplms/))
and learn dash ([https://www.learndash.com](https://www.learndash.com)) are
very powerful and flexible. With all the advantages (and hassles) that
wordpress brings. Definitely worth considering, IMO. They cost around 80-100$
for a site license, and have an almost overwhelming number of features.

They include buddypress, as well as a host of forum / messaging apps and
tracking / reporting functionality. WPLMS also includes a license for the
woocommeece store, so you can directly setup a cart on the site. Really
encourage you to check these + edX open out.

We opted for WPLMS also because it's not too difficult or very expensive to
hire / find competent WordPress developers if we ever need to. Moodle / edX /
etc. are less attractive from that perspective.

That being said, while we are currently building around WPLMS, we may
eventually end up rolling our own setup. We are heavily dependent on the
tincan API, particularly to capture "informal learning", real-world
experiences, etc. Stuff that most LMSs (including WPLMS, etc.) currently
aren't designed for. However, our requirements are pretty non-standard, so
your mileage will likely differ..

------
kresnabayu
WordPress. [https://themeforest.net/item/wplms-learning-management-
syste...](https://themeforest.net/item/wplms-learning-management-
system/6780226?s_rank=1) Thank me later.

------
tedyoung
Depends on the type of course you're creating, but two popular ones are
Teachable ([https://teachable.com/](https://teachable.com/)) and Thinkific
([https://www.thinkific.com/](https://www.thinkific.com/)).

------
mhoad
You may want to take a look at
[https://www.withcoach.com/](https://www.withcoach.com/)

~~~
tedyoung
How easy is it to create a video-based course on there? I looked at it before,
but it seems like you can just "upload videos", but I don't see anything about
student progress tracking, discussion forums, etc.

------
ruairidhwm
[http://www.getadministrate.com/](http://www.getadministrate.com/) \- An
awesome company from Edinburgh :)

~~~
tedyoung
That seems more oriented towards managing training in large organizations than
actual delivery of a course online via video and text.

~~~
ruairidhwm
I think they do both but could be mistaken.

